# Feast of the High Sun-a bit of the Dalelands



## Black Bard (Mar 30, 2002)

First of all,I like to say that I never written a campaign before...but let´s try!! 
   We started this campaign january this year,so it´s fresh in my mind.It´s set on Forgotten Realms,to be more accurate,Battledale in the Dales...It begins in the days preceding Midsummer´s Eve and...you´ll see...Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## Black Bard (Mar 30, 2002)

Flamerule 29,1372 D.R. 

  Syrranil,the moon elf, is a perfect example of elven beauty,and she knew it,but now that was the last thing she would think of her.She was traveling through an ancient trail,leading Tangled Trees to Essembra in Battledale,for some days now,her feet ached and she was not laughing at it...The simple thought of traveling reminded her of the  "portal-travel" experience she had a few days ago,disgusting...But now she was walking upon the once-mighty Cormanthyr,the Great Kingdom of Elves,and she rejoiced with the thought of reclaiming it to the elves,with sword and magic alone,by herself...or so she thought...


  She was cruelly pulled of her dreams of grandeur by the first signs of a heavy rain(believe me,it was not that subtle...)."Aerdrie Faenya,do I deserve that?"she spoke,looking to the sky,and said that a loud thundering was heard across the old forest."I will take this as an answer...".With that,she quickened her pace,hoping to arrive in the city soon,but a lightning struck down a near tree,and frightened she begun to run,straying from the trail.When she finally realised that she was lost she thought:"Okay,never question the Gods..."


   Walking blindly through the dark(and wet...)night,she was almost losing her faith in having a decent night,when she saw a faint light,approaching she discovered it came from a lantern hanging on a cloaked figure´s hand.Cautiously she watched,and cloaked one motioned with his head,signing her to follow him...Tired and without any option,she did...


----------



## Black Bard (Mar 30, 2002)

Sorry for the short post,but I´m busy now...But very soon(later today,I hope...)I´ll be posting the continuation of Syrranil´s tale and introduce another character...
     If you have any question about the setting...just ask!!!


----------



## Black Bard (Mar 30, 2002)

Flamerule 29,1372 D.R.(cont.) 

   When the elven wizard was leaving Evereska her thoughts were that she would never feel fulfilled until she cleaned the Elven Court of the drow.But now she was feeling fulfilled.All because of a warm bath and the delicious food she was tasting.Thinking of the drow Syrranil looked to the short,dark skinned man watching her."I could have mistaken him for a drow..."she thought"If he wasn´t so fat and smiling!"

   Anton was born in Turmish and was proud of his cooking prowess,despite being a shy person.Nothing could satisfy him more than be praised  for his self-called "Art",and he was waiting anxiously for this time to come as he watched Syrranil eat with sparkling eyes and a broad smile in his face.
   His taste for food was followed by his wife,Rowan,the now uncloaked saviour of Syrranil.They formed quite an interesting couple,because she was a tall woman,long blond hair reaching her waist,and despite the fact of being now in his thirties,she kept the grace of youth.Syrranil laughed for herself at the simple thought of them hugging each other.

   Syrranil's thoughts were disturbed by someone knocking on the door,with that Rowan got up from her chair beside the elf to answer to the door.She opened it and was suddenly filled by happiness,as two wet figures hastily entered the room.


----------

